# P O D.



## kelwrex (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All,

I am in the process of buying my first Audi tt, I was looking them up on the net for price comparisons and came across a couple which said they have just had the P O D done/replaced in their local Audi garage and said not to buy a used Audi tt if this had not been repaired/replaced. I have no idea as to what they mean, was wondering if any of you enthusiasts could explain to me before i make my purchase. I am buying a Audi TT (225bhp) Year 1999 with 87000 on the clock.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I think they are meaning the Dash Pod with the clocke (speedo rev counter etc) they can go faulty but Audi should replace them free of charge 
When you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## kelwrex (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome I think they are meaning the Dash Pod with the clocke (speedo rev counter etc) they can go faulty but Audi should replace them free of charge
> When you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Thanks for your prompt response i will bear this in mind.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------

